
Spoof Google search results into spreading misinformation - melzarei
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/09/a-simple-bug-makes-it-easy-to-spoof-google-search-results-into-spreading-misinformation/
======
skilled
Hindsight, this feels like the most obvious _hack_ ever. I can't see much
value in it myself, but could have been an interesting prospect for some
social engineering attacks.

